# Young male in need of a home, handled since birth.



## JellinMellon (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello everyone so I'm putting one of my males up for adoption. 

If your curious of his origin it can be found on the Accidental Litter sections: Babies coming tonight?!?!? We just got her a few hours ago!!!!

This little male was born February 1, 2012 and has been handled since birth so he is great in hands and super friendly. Out of all my babies he is probably the sweetest, loves to give kisses, and is super adventurous. He probably won't grow very big, his mother was very small for an adult rat (at 4 weeks her babies were almost bigger than her) and he had to be weaned early due to...escape issues. I'm going to be fairly picky about his home and I want him to go to someone who already owns rats. He only has one other brother, but he may be going to another girl who only wants the one. 

I will give you a bag of his current food and assist in any way I can.

Here are some pictures of him and his brother, he is the one with the black head and those are all his markings, he has a black dot on his tail and it goes onto his tail a bit. 




















PS: I will know at the end of the week whether or not his brother will need a home. If the girl cannot adopt him then I want these two to go together. 

I will be adopting them out at the earliest next week: March 4. 

Please let me know either on here or email me: [email protected]


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You need to tell everyone where you are located.


----------



## JellinMellon (Jan 27, 2012)

I commented that after I posted and I guess it hasn't gone through yet..I'm in Sterling KS but I'm willing to drive to meet someone. 

Also the brother is adopted.


----------



## Sandy21R (Feb 28, 2012)

I would take him but I am in Australia  I have been after a boy for a few days since my girls have moved together and are now friends I have a spare cage for a boy who I have always wanted
ended up getting girls because of mum


----------

